
Study Finds People Eat More After Mental Workouts - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/16/health/research/16beha.html?ref=health
======
vlad
That working on tough problems burns calories has already been known.

~~~
kilowatt
I'd be curious to see a percentage-wise summary of how much of your caloric
intake goes directly into fueling your brain.

~~~
timcederman
I could've sworn I saw the 20% figure bandied about before.

What is more interesting is the % increase in that figure based on mental
exertion. I'm being hopeless now with unreferenced hearsay, but I'm sure I
read (perhaps in New Scientist?) that the actual caloric increase is minimal,
but measurable.

------
JoelSutherland
Related item from a couple of weeks back:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=292607>

------
pxlpshr
I can agree with this article... the harder I work, the more often I visit the
fridge for snacks. :)

